# Vaping Max VG Juices



## phanatik (8/6/15)

Hi All,

So I've got myself a bottle of NCV's Milked in Max VG.

It seems that both on my Odin (single coil) and my Tobh (dual coil) it struggled a bit to vapourize.
Granted my battery was not fully charged, but I didn't get a decent hit.
I managed a 5 second draw without a dry hit though, which is commendable.

I will try with a fresh battery at home and report back, but what are my fellow vapers views on Max VG?

Do you vape it on a single or dual coil setup?
What do you use as wicking material?
What's the preferred/recommended ohm's?

Aaaand... GO!


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I've got myself a bottle of NCV's Milked in Max VG.
> 
> ...


Well the only thing High VG is really for is cloud chasing...You don't get all the flavour or hit that the higher PG blends provide. You will always need higher Watts and Less Ohms with higher VG juices for flavour and throat hit. It doesn't really matter whether you use silica or cotton, it will always come down to Watts,Ohms and Air flow.


----------



## zadiac (8/6/15)

Max VG juice produce more vapor than juice with more PG in it. So it's either your battery or something wrong with your setup. I vape high VG juices all the time. Decent flavor and dense vapor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

Puff&Pass I tend to disagree with you. High VG juice is not only for cloud chasing at all. PG does carry flavour better than VG but that doesn't mean high VG juice is no flavour. The issue is that high VG eliquid can struggle to wick efficiently in some applications - a good example is a nautilus mini - my juice for instance wicks ok but not as fast as thinner blends which in turn presents the flavour more muted because there is less eliquid hitting the coil. Its not because there is less flavour at all. If your wick is well saturated then flavour will pop. Its getting that thicker liquid to the coil that can be a challenge with tank applications. Thats why drippers are more suited but thankfully the new tanks coming out work fantastically well with high vg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

@phanatik what mods are you using to fire these attys? It sounds like they are either underpowered (maybe a mech with too high a resistance build) or the ID too small on coil or wicking setup. I would recommend at least 2.5mm coil ID and a snug but not too tight wick and if you are using a mech around a 0.3 ohm coil

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (8/6/15)

Vapington said:


> @phanatik what mods are you using to fire these attys? It sounds like they are either underpowered (maybe a mech with too high a resistance build) or the ID too small on coil or wicking setup. I would recommend at least 2.5mm coil ID and a snug but not too tight wick and if you are using a mech around a 0.3 ohm coil



Thanks for the advise @Vapington 

I hope that my post was misinterpreted as a complaint about the juice, but rather seeking advise on Max VG Juices.
I will post a review in the Juice Reviews section, but so far i'm liking Milked...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

phanatik said:


> Thanks for the advise @Vapington
> 
> I hope that my post was misinterpreted as a complaint about the juice, but rather seeking advise on Max VG Juices.
> I will post a review in the Juice Reviews section, but so far i'm liking Milked...



Not at all ! Trying to help out  I hope you get it right. Are you using a regulated or mechanical mod?


----------



## phanatik (8/6/15)

Vapington said:


> Not at all ! Trying to help out  I hope you get it right. Are you using a regulated or mechanical mod?



I'm using a mech.

Had a bout of loadshedding so only getting to charge my batteries now.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vapington (8/6/15)

phanatik said:


> I'm using a mech.
> 
> Had a bout of loadshedding so only getting to charge my batteries now.


Ah ok  basically you want to make the liquids journey to the coil as easy as possible. So small ID will make it hard, 2.5mm is a sweet spot and also becuase it is thicker it requires a bit more oomph to vaporize. 0.4 or 0.3 ohms should do the trick nicely and safely

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## moonunit (8/6/15)

Tried both Milked and Fruloops in my Aspire Atlantis and Doge V1. 

Using a single Clapton coil in the doge with a 28G core and 28G wrap 2mm dia @ 0.4ohms @ 30 watts with rayon wick, and wow, much flavour, such clouds! The flavour seriously pops and both flavour said can be an ADV. 

In the Atlantis flavour a are great and it wicks beautifully even with the cold weather. Not a single dry hit. Was having issues with an import premium liquid that was struggling to wick in the cold weather and was also a high VG. Using 0.5ohm coils at 20watts, sometimes 25watts if I want a bit more sweetness. 

Almost finished my Milked today, been using the Fruloops sparingly due to stock issues. 

On a side note the Clapton coil takes a little time to ramp up, but once it is up to temperature it really makes decent flavour, 28G on 28G is an absolute bugger to make up though.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (9/6/15)

Vapington said:


> Puff&Pass I tend to disagree with you. High VG juice is not only for cloud chasing at all. PG does carry flavour better than VG but that doesn't mean high VG juice is no flavour. The issue is that high VG eliquid can struggle to wick efficiently in some applications - a good example is a nautilus mini - my juice for instance wicks ok but not as fast as thinner blends which in turn presents the flavour more muted because there is less eliquid hitting the coil. Its not because there is less flavour at all. If your wick is well saturated then flavour will pop. Its getting that thicker liquid to the coil that can be a challenge with tank applications. Thats why drippers are more suited but thankfully the new tanks coming out work fantastically well with high vg


I agree with you Vapington...I only use drippers....so love VG...actually my blends have very little PG in it, I use a bit of distilled water to thin the VG to where I want it, but I do feel that if you're not really chasing massive vapour why bother seeing that 50/50 produces a fair amount of vapour and does carry flavour better. The only reason I use 70+ VG is cause it's easier to come by. Please note that I'm not trying to degrade any type O juice...I LOVE VG...and PG....but facts are facts.


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> I agree with you Vapington...I only use drippers....so love VG...actually my blends have very little PG in it, I use a bit of distilled water to thin the VG to where I want it, but I do feel that if you're not really chasing massive vapour why bother seeing that 50/50 produces a fair amount of vapour and does carry flavour better. The only reason I use 70+ VG is cause it's easier to come by. Please note that I'm not trying to degrade any type O juice...I LOVE VG...and PG....but facts are facts.



Some people are sensitive/allergic to PG, and others find it harsh on the throat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Some people are sensitive/allergic to PG, and others find it harsh on the throat


When I started vaping PG was a bit harsh for me aswell...I posted a lot of threads relating to the safety of PG....later as time went by I noted that PG didn't do anything to me, besides thinning my juice nicely...I'm now at a point that I'm noticing that PG with the right Nic content delivers a strong throat hit...have tested high VG/high Nic low PG high nic....and it seems to me that your throat hit soulfully comes from Nicotine with PG serving as an escort to ensure a quicker hit, this is only my opinion on my experiences, might be different for others...The Higher the Nic the better/harsher the throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> When I started vaping PG was a bit harsh for me aswell...I posted a lot of threads relating to the safety of PG....later as time went by I noted that PG didn't do anything to me, besides thinning my juice nicely...I'm now at a point that I'm noticing that PG with the right Nic content delivers a strong throat hit...have tested high VG/high Nic low PG high nic....and it seems to me that your throat hit soulfully comes from Nicotine with PG serving as an escort to ensure a quicker hit, this is only my opinion on my experiences, might be different for others...The Higher the Nic the better/harsher the throat hit.



I did the same experiments, and came to the same conclusion - so it's two of us, and that makes it a fact 

But yeah, even though PG is harsh I have no problem with it. Others however have serious complications due to PG - from rashes, to trouble breathing, etc - which sucks for them. 

Luckily there is a new ingredient on the horizon called propanediol (PD) - still waiting to get my hands on some - which supposedly has the benefits of PG (flavour+throat hit) but has lower chance of complications (it's more organic or something)  
Some info on it (for vaping) can be found here.


----------

